# ESPN's "Fab Five" Documentary



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anybody catch it tonight? Awesome documentary. I've always known a little about them and everything that happened, but this really goes into detail. I'd recommend it if you didn't catch it earlier.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

What a program. IMO, anybody who wants to understand what is great about college sports and what is awful about college sports needs to watch this. 

I remember being a kid and how awestruck I was over the Fab 5, and the gut-wrenching NCAA Title game where Webber called that timeout. They played a huge part of me becoming a huge basketball fan, and really did change the entire sport for both good and bad. I can't imagine a better job of capturing all the highs and lows that went into those two years. Maybe it is biased toward the players since they were the ones who produced it, but this was the way I truly remember it happening! 

The ending/conclusion of this show is some of the best television I've ever seen!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That was a great documentary. I learned a lot about Chris Webber and became a real Jalen Rose fan after that.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

The iso on Chris Webber following the UNC championship is awesome.

Aside from Stephen A. Smith, Jalen Rose is the best black analyst in sports television today. By watching that documentary you can tell how much he's grown up.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That was the longest and most nerve racking walk to the lockers in history...

I also saw Chris Webber grow up during the time from the first National Championship loss to the second.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

It's up on YouTube if anyone wants to catch it and can't. 

Really enjoyed it, and agree Jalen Rose came across well. I didn't know much about the history and thought the documentary did well to tell the story and keep the audience interested. C-Webb was something else, he brought the ball up court like he was Magic Johnson.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> That was the longest and most nerve racking walk to the lockers in history....


That whole scene was incredible. I can't believe he stayed calm.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Chris Webber's expression hasn't changed in 20 years. 

I really did enjoy the descriptions of how much Duke was hated back then. I don't think I understood why I detested Duke at the time, but the overwhelming emphasis on being in a different (better) class as athletes, students and people in general really put me off. 

To this day, the Blue Devils still seem to attract fans (and sometimes players) who get off on thinking they are better than everybody else.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great doc and growing up in NYC, we saw a lot of Michigan. Part me couldn't help but look back and feel sad for them, simply because they are famous for being infamous. I mean that whole era of Michigan was wiped from the record books.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Fab Five was the reason I got into College Basketball. I grew up a Michigan fan, mostly because of football, but man the Fab Five really solidified it. That Webber timeout killed me.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What actually happened again for them to get wiped from the books? I assume it had something to do with Webber because he wasn't in the documentary. It would've been interesting to hear his recollection of that TO sequence.

EDIT: Nvm, I hadn't hit the end of the Doc yet


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I knew a guy who said he had a ticket to the National Championship game against UNC in the Superdome but turned it down to go bowling...could have been at the infamous "Timeout" Game!? Cmon!


----------



## 154rambo (Mar 17, 2011)

I actually didn't get a chance to see this, but EVERYBODY has been talking about it (twitter, facebook, ect). I wanna see it now.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

does anyone know where i can watch online? would greatly be appreciated.. the youtube one is down


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am about an hour in, the Hill thing was blown out of proportion. Its such a minor part of the story, there were bigger issues people should have gotten mad at. How about all the ridiculous hate filled letters they were getting from fans of their own school? Great story telling though, I like the doc.


----------



## xu95 (Apr 5, 2003)

I need to Tivo this dang thing.

xu95


----------

